# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Pacman frog sick? Pleae help!

## vampyregirl

So last week I got up in the middle of the night and I saw my pacman frog was on his back. I quickly turned him over and he seemed ok and hasn't turned over since then. But since that happened so many things seem to be going on with him now. Last week he hardly ate, then completely stopped eating. Then started eating again, now hardly eating again. Also he seems to be breathing heavy a lot, and now today I noticed he keeps closing only one eye. Idk whats going on with him but I'm worried like ****. I keep the temp in his tank around 79-80, and humidity stays around 70%. I usually feed him 5 crickets every other day. And do calcium dusting. He also uses the bathroom regularly. If someone though could please help me figure out whats going on, thanks.

----------


## Cory

Hi, sorry to hear your frog isn't well, I know how it feels. If you could answer the trouble in the enclosure questions and post a photo of the frog someone may be able help you abit quicker.

----------


## DVirginiana

As Cory said, please post the 'Trouble' answers so we can give you better advice.

Also, how big/old is your pac?  If you're feeding 5 crickets a night I don't think he would have had time to stop eating for a dangerously long amount of time in two weeks... That could just be a function of him getting older and needing to eat less often.
The flipping over and closing his eye does raise some flags though.  Flipping in pacs can be a sign of extreme stress or illness.

----------


## vampyregirl

*1. Size of enclosure- 10 gallon
2. # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences- 1 pacman frog
3. Humidity- 70%
4. Temperature- around 80
5. Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish- 
6. Materials used for substrate- Eco earth 
7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials.- couple live plants, and a wood hide. 
- How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv.
8. Main food source- crickets
9. Vitamins and calcium? (how often)- calcium dusting 2x week
10. Lighting
11. What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure- heat lamp
12. When is the last time he/she ate- hasn't eaten well in 2 weeks
13. Have you found poop lately- yes
14. A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine)
15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area.- hardly eating, flipped over one time, one eye closed sometimes. Breathing heavy sometimes
16. How old is the frog- not sure, only had him around 7-8 moths though, and was pretty small when I got him
17. How long have you owned him/her- 7-8 months
18. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred- captive 
19. Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats, crickets every other day
20. How often the frog is handled- never
21. Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area- very low
22. Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc)- water changed every day, spot cleaned, and complete bedding changed once a month or so.  

*

----------


## vampyregirl

I tried adding pics, but they showed up upside down for some reason.

----------


## Cory

Goodmorning, the first thing I noticed is that if got him as a baby he day time temp should be 82f no less during the day and let it drop a degrees at  night. You didn't put in what kind of water you use and if your using the wrong water that could playing a big part in your frogs health. Also when you say he gets calcium 2xs a week does it have d3 in it? do you give it any kind of multivitamin? Crickets are not good as a staple diet, they have no nutritional value at all. Nightcrawlers are way better for a staple food. And I know you said your pics came through upside down but if its possible try again it would be so helpful for someone to help. To me the flipping over is a huge concern and I if you really think your frogs health is making uncomfortable or he is pain etc. I would get him to vet as soon as possible. Someone here may be able to help you find out whats wrong but if its serious you will need a vet anyway to get antibiotics.

----------


## vampyregirl

Sorry I missed the water question, It is treated water, i put reptisafe in it. And the calcium does have d3 in it. And here is a pic of him. Think i got it to work now. I took this pic a couple days ago.

----------


## Edgar The Pacman

I don't know what everyone else thinks, but he seems a bit bloated to me? Does anyone else think so?

----------


## vampyregirl

After I took that pic, he used the bathroom, so it could had been that? But I was feeding him 5 crickets every other night before he started not eating hardly or at all.

----------


## Cory

I think he looks a little bloated but then if he is its not to much. He almost just looks a little on chunky side. Which I have seen way chubbier on youtube, so if that's the case he doesn't look to bad. Its very hard to tell in this picture because his eyes look fine and to me there is really no big signs of illness. But im no pro and have just took up this frogging thing back in august.
 Did everything literally start at the same time? I really don't know what to say im so sorry. Hopefully one of the moderators or someone who knows a lot more sees this thread soon. Without a picture of him in the condition hes in now its hard to really tell. And ya I know you tried, I have had problems before trying to post pictures myself.Oh and I noticed you id answer the calcium an d3 question but you never mentioned if you give him his multivitamin.

----------


## vampyregirl

So I think my pacman frog just shed? He did the same thing that I saw in a vid of a pacman frog shedding. Moving his stomach a lot, opening and closing his mouth. Could that of been why he hasn't been eating much?

----------


## Cory

I have fed my girl the day before shedding and then the next night after she had shed and ate the skin, so I don't know if would be that. And ya that was probably what he was doing, the first time I seen mine shed I freaked because I didn't know what think was happening. But I looked it up and calmed myself down. Its something else to watch. I know there is someone very knowledgeable about pac mans looking through the forum right now so hopefully they see this thread.

----------


## vampyregirl

Ya I freaked out a bit lol, then looked it up and saw that was what he was doing. I just hope he is ok, he is like my baby, been major worried about him.

----------


## Cory

I know it sucks when u feel helpless, my girl(pacman frog) was just diagnosed with water edema before Christmas and its not curable. Hopefully someone can help u soon. And out of all honesty if you think you cant wait I would really try to find a vet that treats herps. IT's costly but its worth it. It will put your mind at ease to have a professional tell you whats wrong. I don't want to worry you but I have read some stories about pacmans that flip over and never really ends well. From what I gather that's a pretty bad sign. Has he flipped over since the first time at all? And I hate to ask this again but u still haven't mentioned if you give him any kind of multivitamin. If not, he needs those vitamins and I bet that has a lot to do with it. And if you are never mind that last part.

----------


## vampyregirl

Nope hasn't since that one time, and has been acting fine except not eating as much. I just don't know if he(or I think he is a she actually lol) is just slowing down on eating since he is getting older or if it has to do with the flipping over that one time. Also I forgot to mention the day he flipped over was after I had taken him out to use the bathroom. He won't go in his tank, will only go when I take him out and soak him in a luke-warm bath. So idk if he was stressed from me taking him out that day.

----------


## Cory

So im thinking if the eye started just after he flipped over he could of hurt it on the substrate or got something in it and maybe that's whats causing him to close his eye. And if he only flipped the one time and you didn't see how it happened is it possible maybe he fell off that hut or was trying to escape and when he was pushing himself against the glass maybe he tumbled over. When you found him was he by the glass or by the log? Is there anything else  in the enclosure he could have knocked himself over on? And im thinking if you still have not answered if your giving him a multivitamin  yet that your probably not. His multivitamin and calcium with d3 are things he absolutely needs. And if you haven't given him any since you got him I will bet that is a huge contributing factor to whats going on. And again if you are given it please disregard that last part. IF you got him as baby the first couple months he should have got calcium and d3 every second feeding, which food should have been offered every night as a baby. And the multivitamin should have been once a week for the first couple months.

----------


## vampyregirl

Sorry, I just forgot to answer, yes I am giving him his mulitvitamin. And when I found him, it was in the middle of the night, it looked like he was trying to bury, there was a new hole he was digging out. And he never goes on top of that log, just under it. Also his eye was only doing that the other day, hasn't done it since then.

----------


## Cory

Hmmm, I don't know then. Maybe he knocked himself over somehow that night and you were just lucky to find him before the morning. And you never know maybe if you didn't wake up that night in the morning he would have been back upright. And his eye, again maybe he just had something irritating it if it was only the one day. Were not watching them all the time so maybe it was just a weird thing that just happened. And ya if he is getting bigger he may be just slowing down his eating, and who only knows how long he was upside that night. And I imagine that really stressed him out so that maybe is why isn't eating now. I would just keep a really close eye on him keep offering him food and see how he does.

----------


## vampyregirl

Ya thats what I was thinking to. I did have another question. I've always fed him crickets, and have also gave him some wax worms before. Is there anything else that he may like better? Everyone I've talked to has always said to give crickets as the staple diet. But I saw you said about nightcrawlers, which I have heard of that before. Also heard of people feeding them pinkies when they are bigger.

----------


## Cory

As a staple diet nightcrawlers (worms), are the best thing u can pretty much feed him . Crickets have no nutritional value what so ever. That's why u have to gut load them. I bet if you get some worms I bet he will gobble them down. I use to feed my girl crickets and after awhile she stopped, she would take them between her lips then open her mouth and let them just fall out. Now she wont even look at them, she will turn her body from me if I present a cricket to her. L.O.L  And if I put a worm there its gone like spaghetti. Ya you can give pinkies but they are like donuts to frogs, very fattening so maybe one a month tops. You can also give hornworms as a treat every couple weeks, but again don't over do it because these are very fattening. If you can get some roaches from a feeder store or pet store those are supposed to be awesome for them. We don't get them up here, and its those big friggin roaches that you use to see people eat on fear factor. Worms and roaches from what I hear are the best. Your frog may feel like the crickets are not worth the energy and is waiting for a bigger meal to come walking by.

----------


## vampyregirl

Lol, ya when I've been giving him crickets lately, he just wont open his mouth at all. I have to feed him tonight, so I'll see how he does. But I might try to get something else, see if he does want something bigger now. There is a local reptile store here that sells a ton of feeder stuff, thats where I go to get my crickets, so I might see what they have this week.

----------


## Cory

If all you have ever given is crickets try to grab a couple horn worms, make sure they are not to big and I bet he will those. My girl loves them, just remember only a couple every once in awhile. And try to get your hands on some nightcrawlers, your frog will love you for it.

----------


## vampyregirl

Ok ya I'll try that. I've always only given him crickets, and I've given waxworms as a treat before to. But thats all.

----------


## vampyregirl

Update- He did eat tonight, all of the crickets. So maybe he is just slowing down on eating? I hope that is all. But I'm still going to look into getting bigger prey for him.

----------


## Cory

That's good to  hear. It isn't even just the bigger prey, I would just get him on something more healthy. And he will probably love the change. I grab 2 dozen worms a month and it cost about 8 bucks and to be honest I almost always have a couple left over, but then my girl is only eating every 3 days right now.

----------


## vampyregirl

Where do you get the worms? From a pet store or walmart?

----------


## Cory

I get mine from a bait shop most of the time but if he is out I go to petsmart. I have never tried walmart, and when I get them from petsmart I open them there in front of someone and make sure im happy with conditions and looks of the worms. The first couple times I didn't check and when I got home and opened it half of them were dead or very shriveled up. So now I check before I leave. I know theres people on the forum that go to walmart and they have dyed and none dyed in the fishing/outdoors department. You want to ask the person you see for none dyed. I had to get some at petsmart today and they were nice big juicy ones.

----------


## vampyregirl

Ok, Ill prob go this week to Petsmart and get some. Thanks.

----------

